

Ask HN: Proxy JavaScript APIs through nginx? - antihero

Hello, I have an issue with my site in that I need to be able to maintain anonymity for users. I also use 3rd party APIs such as the Google Maps API - this means that a user's browser directly communicates with Google for map queries.<p>Simply put, is there a way I can use nginx (or Flask/WSGI) to "proxy" the request, so that the script points to my server, then my server gets the 3rd party script, then passes the results back to the client (thus removing the direct interaction with Google's servers)?<p>Thanks
======
hoodoof
You might consider stackoverflow.com or superuser.com for technically oriented
Q&A like this.

